# New Home Shop - Side Hustle



## MtnBiker (Nov 22, 2020)

Have spent some quality time on the PM forum but this one is a better fit for our business. My oldest, Mikkel, and I have jumped feet first into a serious side hustle (Scorched Earth MetalWorks, LLC). He's a welding engineer, CWI, experienced welder and works in the defense armoring business (think up-armoring vehicles for DOD). I'm a career business/IT guy with experience in aerospace engineering and financial services. Neither of us wants to work for the man forever. Attaching some pictures of the shop so far. Blessed with an 800 sq ft garage. Insulated on all walls, ceiling and now garage door. Neighbors have no complaints on noise and the city has given us their blessing. We had an electrician put a sub-panel in the garage and we've taken it from there...bending conduit and installing 2 50 amp circuits for the welders, a 6-20 for our 20amp 230v equipment and bunch of dedicated 120's (yes, you can run multiple circuits through conduit according to code). More to come.




This is the new weld table (the beater table above will still come in handy). Siegmund System 28 Imperial (4x8). 2,200 lbs of flatness. Quantum is running really good intro deals on this new model (about $3k less than a comparable and smaller metric version).





Plans and supplies for the new weld cart (will hold two welders, two full size gas bottles and more). Based on the commercial carts Mikkel is using at work. I like that he's a CAD/CAM pro!






Playing with the fixturing package that came with:




Looking forward to getting to know everyone here and sharing ideas/projects.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum and kudos for launching a new venture!


----------



## Aukai (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice work space


----------



## .LMS. (Nov 22, 2020)

Envious.....


----------



## rwm (Nov 22, 2020)

That is awesome! Do you give tours? Maybe next trip to PHX?
Robert


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 23, 2020)

Just a note on the Spanco crane. We looked hard and most everything out there explicitly states that the crane cannot be moved while loaded (trolley only). This overbuilt unit is rated to 3 tons and can be moved under full load. Has 8" casters and worked great moving the weld table off the trailer. The Spanco e-series is also pretty economical (especially if you can pick it up at the factory - we saved $600 on shipping by driving to Las Vegas). Anyway - this allows us to pull big items off our trailer for repair or fab and deliver to customers. Very important when the city won't allow you to run a storefront out of a suburban garage. Startups like low overhead - and this solution allows us a very large work envelope while staying cheap for now.


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 23, 2020)

rwm said:


> That is awesome! Do you give tours? Maybe next trip to PHX?
> Robert


Absolutely - look us up if you are in town. Seriously.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 23, 2020)

What a bargain, the Siegmund System 28 tables are only $500/sq. ft.

Makes Certiflat's $50/sq. ft. tables seem like a screaming deal.  I want to put a welding top on a 28x60 bench real bad.


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 23, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> What a bargain, the Siegmund System 28 tables are only $500/sq. ft.
> 
> Makes Certiflat's $50/sq. ft. tables seem like a screaming deal.  I want to put a welding top on a 28x60 bench real bad.



The Certiflats are awesome...incredible value for sure. We went with Siegmund for the whole fixturing ecosystem (their catalog is weld porn). The ability to dramatically expand our work envelope is kind of amazing (if not stupidly expensive). Figured we'd amortize the purchase over a lot of years.

(btw...did the math and the Siegmund Imperial, with the discount, was only $178/sq ft)


----------



## JRaut (Nov 23, 2020)

Wow, congrats!

Make sure the insurance man knows what you're doing in there, and how much it all costs. It'd be a cryin' shame to have a claim denied because they didn't know you were running a business, and then found out about it after-the-fact.


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 23, 2020)

JRaut said:


> Wow, congrats!
> 
> Make sure the insurance man knows what you're doing in there, and how much it all costs. It'd be a cryin' shame to have a claim denied because they didn't know you were running a business, and then found out about it after-the-fact.



Wish everyone thought like you do. I work in the homeowners insurance business and you are correct. My homeowner's policy wouldn't cover any of this stuff. We just picked up commercial insurance through the Hartford. Will cover all my equipment as well as business liability. Not that bad (about $70/mo). We also need a commercial rider on our auto policy. The side benefit is having a track record with an insurance company. That can make things cheaper in the long run (welding and fabrication is not something all the companies like to cover we found - especially for a new venture).


----------



## ahazi (Nov 23, 2020)

Very nice, congratulations and good luck!

Do you plan to weld inside with the door closed? Do you have a ventilation in and out in the garage? I sometimes do light welding inside the shop with both doors at the far ends of the shop open so I get ventilation but I usually try to weld outside to avoid the fumes. Looks like you have some fume evacuation gizmo, how is it used?

One more item to pay attention to is smoke and CO detectors. When you do plasma cutting the detectors will trigger in no time and it is annoying as by code you are not suppose to have a switch to turn them off and I usually use compressed air to clean the air around and stop the annoying siren...

Keep us posted on your progress.

Ariel


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 24, 2020)

ahazi said:


> Very nice, congratulations and good luck!
> 
> Do you plan to weld inside with the door closed? Do you have a ventilation in and out in the garage? I sometimes do light welding inside the shop with both doors at the far ends of the shop open so I get ventilation but I usually try to weld outside to avoid the fumes. Looks like you have some fume evacuation gizmo, how is it used?
> 
> ...


We weld inside with the doors closed. Garage is vented. No CO or smoke (but heat/sprinklers). We have a Plymovent MobilePro commercial weld fume extractor and it does a really good job. Moves a lot of air but moves it gently so as not to disrupt shielding gas. You don't smell fumes after welding if used properly.

As for plasma, we don't want to do this at this point - we'll contract that out. Lack of room and adequate ventilation/waste water disposal, etc.


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 24, 2020)

A few random shop pics from the weld cart fab. Fun with fixturing.

.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Making sparks fly.


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 29, 2020)

Prototype weld cart is...prototyped. We're going to use it for a while and experiment with placement of handles, cord wraps and the like. See what we like and what we don't. Then we'll smooth some details, prime and paint. We wanted a wide stance since we're using heavy welders (the green one holds 45lb weld wire spools). We'll have two welders and a plasma cutter on this cart. Will also fit two full size gas bottles (MIG/TIG). 10 gauge plate and 1x1 frames for the shelves.  Once we get a design finalized we'll build a real one. Maybe have a product line if there is local market (shipping would be horrible).


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice build... my ankles would hate the caster mounts though.
Would it still meet requirements if the casters came off the long ends or the sides instead of 45s?


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 30, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Nice build... my ankles would hate the caster mounts though.
> Would it still meet requirements if the casters came off the long ends or the sides instead of 45s?


This was insurance in case of top heavy/tippy. If this was for a customer we'd box in the casters and probably have them come out from one side...yes. As is - we need to at least grind off those sharp corners. This is a work in progress.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 30, 2020)

Very nice shop. They sure look pretty when they are brand new. How have you addressed the grit issue from grinding. Would be a shame to have it get into that nice new mill and everything else.

What is the business plan? What services or goods do you plan to provide?


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 30, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Very nice shop. They sure look pretty when they are brand new. How have you addressed the grit issue from grinding. Would be a shame to have it get into that nice new mill and everything else.
> 
> What is the business plan? What services or goods do you plan to provide?


We're using the fume extractor for grinding right now and using UV blocking panels as partial protection. Not getting much grit over on that side of the shop - but a downdraft table is on the priority list. Definitely an issue. Good call.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 30, 2020)

What type of fume extractor are you using back there?  I'm looking for options that are more cost effective than buying a used Lincoln Mobiflex.


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 30, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> What type of fume extractor are you using back there?  I'm looking for options that are more cost effective than buying a used Lincoln Mobiflex.


We have a Plymovent MobilePro. It is about 1/2 the cost of the Lincoln and works great. Built like a tank (about 400 lbs). https://removethefume.com/product-spotlight-mobilepro-with-hepa-after-filters/


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 3, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> What type of fume extractor are you using back there?  I'm looking for options that are more cost effective than buying a used Lincoln Mobiflex.


Actually - was thinking of the Miller. No idea how much the Lincoln costs. The miller with the self-cleaning feature is really up there.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 4, 2020)

I haven't encountered a Miller in the wild, but I am a fan of the blue.  I've done a lot of ventilation assessments on the Lincoln systems in use, and they actually meet the ACGIH airflow standard reliably.  They also have big 8" ducts, which always perform better for welding fume entrainment and extraction.  Anything less than 6" is suspicious.


----------



## tjb (Dec 4, 2020)

That's not a shop.  That's a fully-functional machinist's art gallery.  Beautiful work!

Regards


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 4, 2020)

tjb said:


> That's not a shop.  That's a fully-functional machinist's art gallery.  Beautiful work!
> 
> Regards


Until we get a lathe we're not worthy.


----------



## tjb (Dec 4, 2020)

MtnBiker said:


> Until we get a lathe we're not worthy.


Yes you are.


----------



## Tankueray (Dec 10, 2020)

MtnBiker said:


> As for plasma, we don't want to do this at this point - we'll contract that out. Lack of room and adequate ventilation/waste water disposal, etc.



It's less complicated than you think.  If you can find the room, about 4'x4', you might look into the Langmuir Crossfire Pro.  It doesn't seem that the cost would be an issue, but it's less than $3000 with all the options.  The water table knocks down the fumes, so your extractor would probably be adequate unless your garage is air-tight. Wastewater disposal shouldn't be an issue either, unless your city has a strict pre-treatment program (and you don't want them to know what you're doing in there).  The table holds about 15 gallons I think, and quite a few of the owners have posted modifications to conserve water and filter out the metal; the new table fluids are mostly glycol based (no hydrogen gas), and DIY fluid is usually Borax based, once it's filtered, you just need to adjust the pH before disposing in the municipal sewer system.  (Wastewater rules are a part of my job.)  I would suggest using one of the pink colored fluids though, since it looks like soap, and the others look like antifreeze or porta potty water if they were to escape down your driveway.  The Crossfire Pro has been in the wild for about a year now, and there are plenty of YouTube videos of the Pro and the Original in use in small garages and workshops - now that I think about it, I might be the only person that's got an exhaust stack installed.

I'm building one in my garage now, although my garage is far from clean and organized like yours (I still don't know where I'm going to put the Bridgeport).  And now my cheapo welding table seems...inadequate.


----------



## Hokie_PhD (Dec 10, 2020)

MtnBiker said:


> Wish everyone thought like you do. I work in the homeowners insurance business and you are correct. My homeowner's policy wouldn't cover any of this stuff. We just picked up commercial insurance through the Hartford. Will cover all my equipment as well as business liability. Not that bad (about $70/mo). We also need a commercial rider on our auto policy. The side benefit is having a track record with an insurance company. That can make things cheaper in the long run (welding and fabrication is not something all the companies like to cover we found - especially for a new venture).



Im sure you looked into it. But wouldn’t an umbrella policy provide you with coverage that your regular insurance didn’t cover. I know my agents and I discussed them when I had my businesses.

Also you have a beautiful shop, and I hope you have many years of profitable and fun success.


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 11, 2020)

Hokie_PhD said:


> But wouldn’t an umbrella policy provide you with coverage that your regular insurance didn’t cover?


My umbrella policy will cover personal but not business liability (and that's the usual scenario). My homeowner's also wouldn't cover business machinery. Would be great if it did...but no joy.


----------



## General Zod (Dec 19, 2020)

Sweet setup.  Now you just need a real welding machine in there.


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 19, 2020)

Everlast 235DPi if you are curious. Pretty nice machine so far. The kid bought this before dad started throwing money at the side hustle.


----------



## MtnBiker (Jan 7, 2021)

Papa Charlie said:


> Very nice shop...How have you addressed the grit issue from grinding. Would be a shame to have it get into that nice new mill and everything else.


Found a deal on a Grizzly 0798 metalworking downdraft table. Local, new in box. Saved me a lot. I think this will do the trick. We'll probably fab up a rear apron thingy like the expensive ones use. But at 3,500 cfm is seems to work really well.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 7, 2021)

Have you started planning the addition on the garage yet?  You are filling that space up faster than most of can blink.


----------



## MtnBiker (Jan 7, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Have you started planning the addition on the garage yet?  You are filling that space up faster than most of can blink.


Casters. That's the plan. More casters.

Update 1/30/2121...

Finished fabricating the tube frame and welded the casters on. Love having that flexibility.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 7, 2021)

MtnBiker said:


> Casters. That's the plan. More casters.


Same plan I am on....


----------



## MtnBiker (Jan 17, 2021)

New toy. Didn't want to make room for a large shear / brake until we get some more experience and a larger shop. Want to keep the shop as organized and modular as possible. I fab'd up a base for the 12" shear that will work with the Siegmund fixturing pins. With minimal hand-tightening these create a very solid connection so in just seconds we're ready for sheet metal work. We'll fab up similar mounts when we get tube benders (and whatever else we grow into). Next up will be a table/fence for the shear that we can mount the same way.

This was a cool little project on the mill. As much as the mill is a complement to our business, I think machining will be a life-long hobby of mine.


----------



## General Zod (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice.  I like a lot of the Klutch brand items from Northern Tool.


----------



## MtnBiker (Jan 26, 2021)

Here is a cool little project - the kid replaced a rotting wooden front patio gate with this. MIG worked only okay (even though we like the rather rough-hewn look of this metal version). Frame is weathering steel with a 22 ga 6" square patchwork panel. Going to replace a large swinging back-yard gate with the same style in 12" squares and 20 ga.

Will be picking up a TIG welder in a month or two. Would have worked better. Still a fun little project using that sweet bench shear.


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 4, 2022)

Tankueray said:


> It's less complicated than you think.  If you can find the room, about 4'x4', you might look into the Langmuir Crossfire Pro.  It doesn't seem that the cost would be an issue, but it's less than $3000 with all the options.  The water table knocks down the fumes, so your extractor would probably be adequate unless your garage is air-tight. Wastewater disposal shouldn't be an issue either, unless your city has a strict pre-treatment program (and you don't want them to know what you're doing in there).  The table holds about 15 gallons I think, and quite a few of the owners have posted modifications to conserve water and filter out the metal; the new table fluids are mostly glycol based (no hydrogen gas), and DIY fluid is usually Borax based, once it's filtered, you just need to adjust the pH before disposing in the municipal sewer system.  (Wastewater rules are a part of my job.)  I would suggest using one of the pink colored fluids though, since it looks like soap, and the others look like antifreeze or porta potty water if they were to escape down your driveway.  The Crossfire Pro has been in the wild for about a year now, and there are plenty of YouTube videos of the Pro and the Original in use in small garages and workshops - now that I think about it, I might be the only person that's got an exhaust stack installed.
> 
> I'm building one in my garage now, although my garage is far from clean and organized like yours (I still don't know where I'm going to put the Bridgeport).  And now my cheapo welding table seems...inadequate.


We had originally decided against plasma cutting. But hiring someone else proved awful (folks wanted retail money). We reconsidered and this is where we are now:




As for managing the water table - we have a very efficient filter/drain that exits the garage and goes into a leach line in the yard. We dump after cutting (we're weekend warriors and it doesn't make sense to humidify the shop all week). The Hypertherm Powermax 85 has been brilliant. That's 3/4" plate that we've been cutting. Also allows us to fill through the drains by turning the ball valve - so no splashing.




This is an art piece we did recently. Getting pretty good resolution.


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 4, 2022)

tjb said:


> That's not a shop.  That's a fully-functional machinist's art gallery.  Beautiful work!
> 
> Regards


We finally got that lathe - said we weren't worthy of praise until we had one.

.


----------

